# **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available ****



## BestPriceCarParts.com (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com Forum Sponsor.
Shipping daily from locations all over USA and Canada.

Best Price Car Parts is proud to offer you the best quality auto parts available for the lowest price anywhere. We have stock replacement car parts for all vehicles. We carry only the highest quality stock replacement auto parts including Ernst German Made Exhaust, ANSA Exhaust, ATE Brake Parts, Bosch Stock Replacement Parts, Bosal Stock Replacement Exhaust Parts, Corteco Parts, Jurid Parts, KYB Stock Replacement Suspension Parts, TRW Parts, NGK Parts, FEBI Bilstein Parts, Graf Parts, Obtec Parts, Hella Parts, Wahler Parts, Contitech Parts, EMPI Parts, OEM VW/Audi Parts, Gemo Parts, Lemforder Parts, Meyle Parts, Sachs Parts, K&N Parts, Osram/Sylvania Parts, GKN Automotive Parts, Mahle Parts, Mann Parts, PBR Brake Parts, Denso Parts, Pagid Brake Parts, Weber Redline Parts and many more
Our company is committed to bringing our customers the best of the best in quality and price. At Best Price Car Parts we also offer a complete line of aftermarket and custom parts. For these parts you must phone 1-800-207-1367 for pricing. If you cannot find it on our web page please e-mail [email protected] or phone.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (billzcat1)*

hehehe


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

care to elaborate?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (gidrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gidrew* »_hehehe

it is pretty funny


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

Your post is a waste of space. I don't really like forum sponsors posting classified ads and not contributing ANYTHING to the forum other than a link to YET ANOTHER WorldPac site. I know that's how the Vortex works...doesn't mean I have to like it. If you have any relevant information to post about 80/90/Coupe/Cabrio, feel free to go right ahead. However, I'm pretty sure you really couldn't care less about these cars beyond their ability to generate sales.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (billzcat1)*

to be honest no i'm not into 80/90/Coupe/Cabrio i'm into vw mainly mk2 jetta and you will see me in the forum tons.
as for this ad - it's for your car (80/90/Coupe/Cabrio) and if before flaming you went to the site you would see that yes all the parts are pretty much the same as everyone else (the reson being there are very few manufactures for parts for old imports and thus everone has pretty much the same stuff) but if you would look closely at our site you would see that the prices are considerably lower than anywhere else. Also a plus for 80/90/Coupe/Cabrio owners.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*


----------



## Euro Nation (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

those don't look like the best prices to me


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Euro Nation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Nation* »_those don't look like the best prices to me


please give some examples


----------



## Euro Nation (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

autohausaz.com
bmaparts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Euro Nation)*

more specific example


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

didn't think so

and to all
Long Weekend YA YA


----------



## Euro Nation (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

I'm not about to go and list the 30K + examples of parts they have that are lower priced than the equal you stock. I'll just say that I spend about $500/mo on various "worldpac" style parts (I gotta get an account of my own) and going over some recent invoices as well as doing some shopping for purchases over the last week using your site compared to others I found that you have the lowest price 25% of the time at best. While I commend you for having the lowest price in those situations I hardly think that warrants me choosing you over businesses located semi-centrally in the US with better prices.
I say this not to offend nor send people other places. I say it for two reasons; So you can get an idea of the competitions price placement and fix an issue which renders your business name a sham. The second reason is that I believe the markup on most aftermarket produced euro parts is too high and nothing helps the end customer like competition.
If you can get your prices below the above retailers and keep your shipping prices and times in line then I will happily move my business to you. There is no brand loyalty in this sect of the industry.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Euro Nation)*

i dropped some numbers in on the sites and i would say it's a little more than 25% of the time. But for some parts - ie brake pads - i don't know what friction tech is but i do know i wouldn't want them on my car. With our parts we only offer the highest quality parts available. Both those sites also have cheap prices but i can assure you our being more expensive on some occasions is not mark up - it is because our volume of sales is not high enought to get us the discounts those companies are getting. Best Price - in business for less than 6 months already beating the big company pricing 25% of the time. As per shipping - very clear on our web site 2-5 business days ground UPS there are 10 shipping warehouses in the USA and parts should arrive in 2-3 days but if your in florida and the part you order is out of stock in the florida warehosue and we only have one in North Carolina then it will take an extra day for shipping hope this clears up any questions.


----------



## Euro Nation (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

Everything I looked up I got Pagid, Mintex, ATE and PBR. Regardless... not here to argue.


----------



## Audi4evr (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

I live in Toronto, Canada. And I ordered some parts from this site and I'll tell you it was cheaper parts then buying from Frisco Auto Parts (VW, Audi parts store) or any other aftermarket/Audi spec store.
Example :
I paid $130.00 for a heatercore for my audi 1 year ago, these guys sell it for $63.99. That's more then 50% cheaper... and shipping was cheap.
I also bought balljoints at $18.00 each??? common this is a great price. I couldn't find this price anywhere near Toronto.
Thumbs up for this site!!! I'm buying more parts from you guys. 
Fixing up my 1990 20V. (my 10V is going to be for parts


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Audi4evr)*

Thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 90golfproject (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Heater core:
this place -$ 68.99 
autohausaz - $37.22
more like prices considerably HIGHER








if you want more examples look for them insteading of assuming


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (90golfproject)*

Ya... the more you look, the more you find overpriced stuff.
An example:
VR6 water pump
AutohausAZ: $45.14 for a Graf pump
This place: $50.99 for the same pump
VW Dealer: $55 for a reman OEM pump
When you consider Autohaus gives free shipping on orders over $50, and the VW dealer gives you same-day local convenience, thats not such a great deal now.
Also note: Friction Tech makes quality OEM-compound brake pads. Don't let your ignorance blind you. 


_Modified by billzcat1 at 4:45 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## nothing (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I have to agree with Richard. I won't buy from you just because of your useless spamming (with repeated bumps no less!) of this forum - low prices or not (autohausaz still beats you on all the parts I have priced.) You are a forum sponsor, meaning you are already cluttering up my screen with banner ads. That should be enough.


_Modified by nothing at 9:59 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (nothing)*

Let me jump in here for a sec.

Bestpricecarparts.com is a Canadian company. It allows canadian consumers to purchase locally, and save on customs/duties and brokerage fees.
The pricing quoted above is in canadian dollars. After the conversion, they parts are right on par with the same parts bought by 'americans' at 'american' suppliers.

I have not yet purchased from BPCP's but i have dont quite a bit of comparison shopping both against other canadian suppliers, and american suppliers.
Not Bad deals if you ask me.....
Just my $.02


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_ The pricing quoted above is in canadian dollars. 


_Quote, originally posted by *www.bestpricecarparts.com* »_All parts ordered on Best Price Car Parts USA are billed in US dollars and are shipped from within the USA

Just my $0.0178










_Modified by billzcat1 at 4:53 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (billzcat1)*

fair enough.

But they are still a competitive Canadian supplier(when ordered from the Best Price Car Parts Canada website)

Happy now?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Ya... the more you look, the more you find overpriced stuff.
An example:
VR6 water pump
AutohausAZ: $45.14 for a Graf pump
This place: $50.99 for the same pump
VW Dealer: $55 for a reman OEM pump
When you consider Autohaus gives free shipping on orders over $50, and the VW dealer gives you same-day local convenience, thats not such a great deal now.
Also note: Friction Tech makes quality OEM-compound brake pads. Don't let your ignorance blind you. 

_Modified by billzcat1 at 4:45 PM 10-3-2006_


can't call it overpriced because it is cheaper at 1 place and that OE pump probably has the crap plastic propeler where the Graf one has the metal one and still i have see people on VW Vortex come to me with maybe, MAYBE 200 parts that have been found else where cheaper ranging from all different suppliers across the internet - we carry over 50 000 parts listed on our website and over 200 000 parts not yet on the site 200 parts is about 4% of our websites products. And like i said in most cases we can price match or beat most prices brought to us and we will always make the effort to help you out.

*Thanks to independant for the positive feedback *
and
Friction Tech makes OEM compound brake pads - for who?? kia? deffinitly not your Audi/VW, Thats like saying PBR is OEM compound brakes - not true - PRB a high quality manufacturer for brake parts and they make Excellent Pads but they are not OEM. They are made in Australia and are well known for being a good reliable part. Where is friction tech manufactured? How come no one runs frictions tech on their auto cross car? How come no one recommends friction tech on the vortex to people. 
Like i have said many times i do not dispute the AutohausAZ has great parts and prices cause they do aswell and if anything i would say that is about the only site that comes near our site in terms of pricing. Also as i have said before their site is terrible to navigate.
Lastly - if you want to buy from them or from us or you want to check the pice of something take their part number put it in our part number search and it will come up - if i have it cheaper be happy you check and buy it from me if i don't have it cheaper phone me and i will see what i can do for you (like i said i will always try to help) or if you don't want to phjone just get it from autohauseaz and be heappy you found it cheaper with them than you did with us.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Friday, Have a good weekend everyone














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Friday YAYA


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

Friday


----------



## bryang (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

Well, I guess I have to chime in. I've recently bought a lot of parts for three different cars..a '67 912 Porsche, 1984 VW Jetta GLi and my 1990 Audi Coupe Quattro. In the past I've pretty much given all my biz to my local Bow Wow but I find myself buying a lot online recently. I shopped around quite a bit. These guys have very good prices and the shipping cost and delivery time have both been handled very well. Today I almost ordered $180.00 worth of parts, pretty light on the weight too, from another of the forum sponsors. I say 'almost' because when I saw what they wanted to charge me for shipping and handling I couldn't believe it. They wanted $39.00 for shipping and handling. In reality, it should have been around $20.00 tops. I really hate it when a supplier charges me for 'handling'. Shipping sure, but not handling. It's kinda deceiving when their list price is lower, by say 10%, but they make up for that on the back end with 'handling' fees. It's a bit of a shell game I think.
Anyhoooo.....don't want to get into all the politics but this particular parts place has always come through for me with good products, good prices, reasonable shipping costs and very fast delivery.
Just my $.02.
Bryan


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (bryang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryang* »_Well, I guess I have to chime in. I've recently bought a lot of parts for three different cars..a '67 912 Porsche, 1984 VW Jetta GLi and my 1990 Audi Coupe Quattro. In the past I've pretty much given all my biz to my local Bow Wow but I find myself buying a lot online recently. I shopped around quite a bit. These guys have very good prices and the shipping cost and delivery time have both been handled very well. Today I almost ordered $180.00 worth of parts, pretty light on the weight too, from another of the forum sponsors. I say 'almost' because when I saw what they wanted to charge me for shipping and handling I couldn't believe it. They wanted $39.00 for shipping and handling. In reality, it should have been around $20.00 tops. I really hate it when a supplier charges me for 'handling'. Shipping sure, but not handling. It's kinda deceiving when their list price is lower, by say 10%, but they make up for that on the back end with 'handling' fees. It's a bit of a shell game I think.
Anyhoooo.....don't want to get into all the politics but this particular parts place has always come through for me with good products, good prices, reasonable shipping costs and very fast delivery.
Just my $.02.
Bryan










With regards to shipping - we do not mark up shipping or what we call "pad" the shipping as many companies do. And as you can see some times when you order i have seen shipping costs as low as $6. If shipping is $40 you must have selected Air or Overnight - once they are selected you have to restart your order to change back to ground shipping. Or the other thing is if you were ordering multiple parts and one part is available only at your local warehouse and then another part we only had stock only in the Main warehosue which is in california so you would have 2 shipments comming from different locations 2 shipments double the shipping cost.


----------



## trivers5 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

All I want to know before ordering is WHO is the shipping company? If you let me select and it comes another carrier I will be pissed. I am about to restore a 1990 Audi 90 and know I need alot of parts. So please say you will never ship anything Fed Ex, they loose more packages per day than all combind. The last place I bought parts from I had purchased about $3000 in parts in 8 months and will never go back. The last time I ordered they let you choose UPS or Fed Ex, so I chose my favorite UPS (I only ship UPS) and low and behold they send me a Fed Ex tracking number. Package doesnt show up 2 days later (it was sent from 2 hours south of me) I call Fed Ex because no update on the tracking number and all they can say is. "Yep it is definatly lost it would have updated by now". So in the end it started 2 hours south of me went 9 hours north, then back 3 hours south of me then finally to me. SO DON'T USE FED EX!!!!


----------



## nothing (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re:*

Many Worldpac vendors, Autohausaz included, offer free shipping on orders over $50.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (trivers5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trivers5* »_All I want to know before ordering is WHO is the shipping company? If you let me select and it comes another carrier I will be pissed. I am about to restore a 1990 Audi 90 and know I need alot of parts. So please say you will never ship anything Fed Ex, they loose more packages per day than all combind. The last place I bought parts from I had purchased about $3000 in parts in 8 months and will never go back. The last time I ordered they let you choose UPS or Fed Ex, so I chose my favorite UPS (I only ship UPS) and low and behold they send me a Fed Ex tracking number. Package doesnt show up 2 days later (it was sent from 2 hours south of me) I call Fed Ex because no update on the tracking number and all they can say is. "Yep it is definatly lost it would have updated by now". So in the end it started 2 hours south of me went 9 hours north, then back 3 hours south of me then finally to me. SO DON'T USE FED EX!!!!

99% of our packages go UPS
somtimes we ship Regular Post
We never ship Fed-Ex.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (nothing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing* »_Many Worldpac vendors, Autohausaz included, offer free shipping on orders over $50.









To be able to offer free shipping you must sell $30,000 per store per month to recieve free shipping from wp - we don't come close to that - once we have free shipping we will be offering free shipping - in most cases we feel our prices are cheaper so if you order under $50 or $75 anywhere you have to pay shipping anyway so you would be better off ordering from us anyway. OR if you order over the $50 and $75 windows you save enought money that it covers the cost of shipping and your still better off ordering with us - this is the plan untill we have enought sales to offer free shipping like most other online companies.
Please IM me if you would like more information.


----------



## buddydadog (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

After recently meeting with you at Mark's Bug Barn you guys def have your **** together....its not easy to survive with the competing business, pay overhead costs and still be able to provide quality parts at a very competitive price. You guys have to understand that the mark up on most parts these days is very minimal sometimes its not even worth making a sale due to bitchy customers and then complaints due to defects. If you find a better price / availability elsewhere then get it there and stop your whining....I will vouche for these guys cause they def have their **** together. Cheers.... Mike


----------



## rougeboi (May 13, 2005)

*Re:*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Another great sale, and super fast shipping!!
Fuel pump is going in today!
Got it for $140 from these guys, was originally quoted for $263 + tax. 
Putting this site on my homepage!


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (buddydadog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddydadog* »_After recently meeting with you at Mark's Bug Barn you guys def have your **** together....its not easy to survive with the competing business, pay overhead costs and still be able to provide quality parts at a very competitive price. You guys have to understand that the mark up on most parts these days is very minimal sometimes its not even worth making a sale due to bitchy customers and then complaints due to defects. If you find a better price / availability elsewhere then get it there and stop your whining....I will vouche for these guys cause they def have their **** together. Cheers.... Mike

Thank you for the very positive feed back and it was nice to meet you.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (rougeboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rougeboi* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Another great sale, and super fast shipping!!
Fuel pump is going in today!
Got it for $140 from these guys, was originally quoted for $263 + tax. 
Putting this site on my homepage!










thanks for the positive feed back - glad we could help


----------



## bryang (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

I think my message may have been taken wrong. I was saying that your company has always done well by me, even after I somehow ordered the wrong piston rings. It was another forum sponsor that, I felt, gouged me on shipping. And, no, I didn't select Air or any expedited shipping option. Just plain ol' UPS Ground. Anyhooo...I just want to get all my projects on the street and not buy any more parts from ANYBODY for a while







. 5 project cars is killing me....
Bryan


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (bryang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryang* »_I think my message may have been taken wrong. I was saying that your company has always done well by me, even after I somehow ordered the wrong piston rings. It was another forum sponsor that, I felt, gouged me on shipping. And, no, I didn't select Air or any expedited shipping option. Just plain ol' UPS Ground. Anyhooo...I just want to get all my projects on the street and not buy any more parts from ANYBODY for a while







. 5 project cars is killing me....
Bryan









sorry i must have mis readi thought you said we padded the shipping

that can also be used as general information for anyone.


----------



## chris53 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Friday


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Friday Bump, UFC Tomorrow YAYA


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tobias (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tobias (Mar 16, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif





















Merry Christmas





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Tobias (Mar 16, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif





















HAPPY NEW YEAR!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Snow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## spike-moto (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

Doesn't look like you have any rear ball joints for an 89 80 Q (early model) can you help me out cuz autohaus has them for $51.55


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (spike-moto)*

$50 is a good price
we sell them for around $49.99 CAD need exact manufacture month to let you know cost and availability.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## spike-moto (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuggle* »_$50 is a good price
we sell them for around $49.99 CAD need exact manufacture month to let you know cost and availability.

There are two versions: 3 bolt for cast arms and 2 bolt for early stamped... mine was made in dec of 88 therefore I have the 2 bolt early ones.... $50 each may be cheap, I was just hoping you were cheaper or maybe you could match their price


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (spike-moto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spike-moto* »_
There are two versions: 3 bolt for cast arms and 2 bolt for early stamped... mine was made in dec of 88 therefore I have the 2 bolt early ones.... $50 each may be cheap, I was just hoping you were cheaper or maybe you could match their price









$49.99 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spike-moto (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuggle* »_$49.99 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Is that in US dollars?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (spike-moto)*

yes 61CAD or 49.99 USD
should be these 
Ball Joint - Lower Rear/Left 3/88 > 893505365C $82.40 $61.00 
Ball Joint - Lower Rear/Right 3/88 > 893505366C $82.40 $61.00 
means 3/1988 and on 



_Modified by Tuggle at 9:58 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i placed an order with you folks on sat. and i still cant track the order. invoice #90529
shippings a bit pricey throgh you guys, where's the warehouse located, and can you tell me when my packadge will arrive? thanks for any/all help


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

UPS does not work/ship/pick up on saturday or sunday - order will be shipping out today. $14 is pretty cheap for shipping i think, but your order did ship from 2 warehouses mostly from New Jersey and A2050-243404, Piston Ring Set shipped from California. Unfortunitally our online tracking is not working right now either way. If you would like to IM me tomorrow i can give you yor tracking numbers.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

just placed an order today. w/ free shipping no less!


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_just placed an order today. w/ free shipping no less!


Cheers


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

i just bought a bosch fuel pump from the site, part #E3000-162975 for an '89 100. The pump was supposed to come with a 12mm cap nut but didn't. I need to get this car back on the road but can't install it now. Any chance of getting one sent to me?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littlegreek (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

hi,i like your web site,very easy to navigate through and its a bonus for you guys to be up here.
im looking for the glass lenses for a 1993 audi 90 v6,the headlights i have are fine but im looking just for the lenses,are they available?
thanks,peter


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (littlegreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlegreek* »_hi,i like your web site,very easy to navigate through and its a bonus for you guys to be up here.
im looking for the glass lenses for a 1993 audi 90 v6,the headlights i have are fine but im looking just for the lenses,are they available?
thanks,peter

Thanks for the positive feedback. Unfortunitally i couldn't find those-- i don''t think there available. we basically have jsut what we show available on the website.


----------



## littlegreek (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

placed an order tonight,how long do you think for it to get to toronto?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (littlegreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlegreek* »_placed an order tonight,how long do you think for it to get to toronto?

normal shipping 1-10 bus days 
mississaug to to is ussally 11 day and BC to to is usually 5 days


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littlegreek (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

yup,got my parts in 36 hours,all good,bestauto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the good service


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (littlegreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlegreek* »_yup,got my parts in 36 hours,all good,bestauto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the good service









thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## GTX 16v (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

$20 to ship a 20 cent O-ring??? are you on crack?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (GTX 16v)*

we don't make shipping prices and we don't make money on shipping that is generated via UPS Online and price has no bearing on cost of shipping. For exambple - a $100 floor pan cost more than double or triple what it cost to ship a 2000 Turbo and exhaust manifold. That said UPS cost what it cost and no it's not cheap or effective to ship an o-ring but it probably cost the same to ship 100 o rings and 2 calipers and a set of pads


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Cheers... Merry Christmas Eve!








30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Cheers... Happy New Years Eve!















30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## littlegreek (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

sent you an email about honda prelude parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## littlegreek (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

ok,sent it to you through here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com
**** WIPER BLADES 13"-24" $4.00 - ICON Blades $16 - ICON Clone $10 ****
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3808321


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com
**** WIPER BLADES 13"-24" $4.00 - ICON Blades $16 - ICON Clone $10 ****
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3808321


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com
**** WIPER BLADES 13"-24" $4.00 - ICON Blades $16 - ICON Clone $10 ****
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3808321


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com
**** WIPER BLADES 13"-24" $4.00 - ICON Blades $16 - ICON Clone $10 ****
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3808321


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------

